# Penarth slate quarry - October 2014



## Newage (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi All

Well after Mr and Mrs Fluffy came back from a hoilday to North wales and Mr Fluffy was raving about quarry`s and mines and general derelict what not.
It would of been rude not to plan a 4 day trip to North Wales.

Mr Fluffy has been banging on about Penarth quarry for ages just because it has an underground incline shaft complete with narrow gauge railway. If you want any history "Google" is 
your best freind as I can`t be arses to copy and paste and info.

We ended up going twice, only because we missed the incline shaft first time round, so the visit took place over two days along with a non member of the forum, I`v had to blank out
his face in fear of any come back from his freinds.

Any way enough BS on with some sexy underground quarry porn................








This place is a total bitch to light, the black rock just sucks the tourch light away.











I`v got no clue how we missed the incline on the first trip but it must be because we are old gits and the non member with us didn`t say much, only making stupid sounds all day.











So its about time I post a picture of the twat that came with us, I though he had got stuck but somehow he managed to get free.






Thanks for looking all comments are most welcome, if you want to see more picture there are lots more on my Flick site so pop on over to :- 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157648552813170/

Cheers Newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 25, 2014)

So thats where the Tele Tubbies ended up working!!Stunning photos I really enjoyed both sets.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mr T, what can I say. Deffos the most impressive set of pics you've posted on here !! I absolutely loved this place so thanks for your perseverance cos I REALLY wanted to see that incline. Mrs F and myself are writing this reply lazing in bed in a small village in North Wales listening to the gale force winds and the torrential rain - nothing changes BUT we absolutely love this place. Top marks for a really first class post it was an ace trip, just a shame that you had to bring youre poncey pink incoherent mate along for the ride - but AYYYYYY-OOOOOOOH !!!
PS Mrs F is mega jealous that she wasn't the first to explore the place dressed in pink 
PPS Just to say that we had a looksy at ROF Wrexham yesterday !! OH MATE, the place is a mini Holton Heath !!


----------



## krela (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice to see it here again, thanks!


----------

